# مراحل تصنيع الاسمنت



## المهندس علي ماجد (22 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
موقع ممتاز مشروح فيه مراحل تصنيع الاسمنت 
http://www.cement.org/basics/images/flashtour.html​


----------



## حسام ح (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس البجاري (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووورجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## دعيج (28 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير ........


----------



## m.tegani (4 مارس 2011)

مشكورين والله وجازاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## yasser17 (8 يوليو 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااا جزاك الله خيرا


----------

